# Tents, trikes and trailer.



## Arch (30 May 2011)

Out for a coffee with a few friends (including HelenD123 and Spandex) a couple of weeks ago, we hatched a plan to camp over the Bank Holiday weekend, just two nights away not too far from home. The original idea was to spend one might each at Linton Lock and Ripley Castle, but Ripley was full, so we managed to get two nights at Linton instead, with a Saturday ride to who-knows-where.

Having enjoyed a spin out on his Ratrike, and having built a trailer to tow behind it, Night Train said he thought he might like to come camping, so we were six, with ranges of camping experience from 'lots' to 'not all that much'. 

So, on Friday evening, we met up in the middle of York. I'd managed to get most of what I needed on my Catrike, and NT, being amply provided with trailer capacity, was carrying my larger two person tent, along with his own stuff and a few emergency provisions. 












After a little stocking up in M and S, we hit the road, bumping down the cobbled slope to the riverside path north out of York. Dodging a few pedestrians at first, we were soon onto the meadows, alive with flowers, 






and also littered with cattle grids. At least on three wheels I can cross them without breaking onto a cold sweat, but they made the going a little bumpy. It was already clear that NT's trailer was tracking perfectly behind the trike, making even chicanes relatively easy going. The northern end of the path had thankfully been resurfaced since I was last along there, smooth tarmac replacing gravel. Over the miniature Forth Bridge and we were out onto the quiet roads. By most people's standards we're in the flattest of flatlands, but NT did find some ofthe railway bridges and slight slopes were a bit of a task - but then he was on the equivalent of an HGV! 











We stopped at Overton on a slight rise to admire the top of the Minster visible behind us in the low evening sun, and, on the hills in the distance, the Kilburn White Horse - which led to a quick lesson for John and Cathy on British chalk figures, and an exhortation to Google the Cerne Abbas Giant one day....

After a breather we were on again, past the Italian-restaurant-in-a-railway-carriage that sits beside the East Coast mainline, and onto Beningborough Hall, where NT got cramp, and Spandex expressed a desire to try the KMX, while NT tried out his trike, a Kettwiesel delta trike. With Spandex (whose calf muscles are the stuff of legend) in the lorry driving seat, and NT enjoying a lighter ride, we picked up speed, through Newton on Ouse and....

SNAP!

The Ratrike chain, feeling its age, gave up. Fortunately, we had tools and experts aplenty, and the broken link was soon out and the chain rejoined. Meanwhile, Helen entertained us with her new mittens.






The last leg was barely a mile, and we were soon swooping, as best as one can on gravel, down the drive to the Linton Lock campsite. We were soon booked in, and setting up on a strip of ground beside the river - taking great care to position doorways on the land side, not the waterside, to prevent unexpected nocturnal swimming. With our home from homes set up, we repaired to the lockside pub for dinner, and a beverage or two.

Saturday we were up bright and early, well, early anyway, it's hard to lie in in a tent. John and Cathy produced the groceries they'd picked up the day before, and rustled up a brilliant breakfast of falafel, houmous and wraps, while we brewed tea or coffee according to taste. 











We weren't in any great rush, and aimed to head for Easingwold and take it from there. First, there was a bit of trike fettling to do, to calm the rear derailleur down a little, since it had a tendency to choose its own sprockets.






The weather was breezy, and we had a little rain, but nothing too major. We did some gentle offroading on a dirt track, which included a couple of low barriers across the way, intended to allow a horse to step over. I proved the lightness of my trike by lifting it over the first, and it's maneouvrability by skirting the second via the narrow cycle chicance - NT on the now lighter Ratrike was able to follow me through, our track being almost identical. Back on tarmac we hauled ourselves over a few bridges, and past some sculpture






and into Easingwold, where we decided that a cafe named Yum Yums needed exploration. Over coffee and elevenses, John, Cathy, Helen and Spandex planned their onward jaunt into the hills. NT felt that would be too much for his legs and the Ratrike, so we decided to do the shopping for dinner and take a relaxed pootle home to chill out with books. So we waved the others off, stretched our legs with a walk round the town, and stocked up on provisions for dinner, which disappeared into NT's capacious homemade panniers.

Our ride back was mainly into the wind, typically, which made it all the nicer to get back, brew up and sit in our ready made camp chairs in the sun - perhaps THE best reason to have a recumbent trike! We also watched a rather nice broadbeam barge arrive at the lock, and went up to helo with the gates and watch it go through.






NT was also suffering from a rubbing rear mudguard, so he got his Leatherman out, and sawed a bit off, leading to some unusual debris in the cassette - sawdust!






Not long after, the rest of the party got back, and while they showered, we set to, chopping veg and getting pasta on to cook. We had three stoves, and a selection of pans, none very big, so it was all a bit of a juggling act, but before too long we had a gourmet dinner for 6 served up. 






And then we chatted the evening away, gradually adding layers as the sun went down.

Overnight, I woke a few times to the tell tale patter of rain on canvas, and it was still pattering when morning arrived. Never mind, with a couple of spare tarps, a footprint and my tent's capacious porch (thank goodness I packed the larger porch, not the small one) plus some trike anchoring points, we constructed an additional shelter and windbreak, just big enough for us to sit and cook. 






We had eggs and bread aplenty, and leftover wraps from the day before, so I got on with scrambling the egg, and tea and coffee were brewed and we feasted and talked and brewed up more tea and coffee to go with more bread and jam (thanks to Gromit, for the jam, delicious!) After what seemed like all morning, I looked at my watch to find that it was only 9am! So there was no rush to pack up, and anyway, our tents were still wet, although the rain had abated and a stiff breee promised to help dry things out. So we did some preliminary packing up, and helped a couple of chaps in a Canadian canoe who were heading downstream in to York for the day. The help they needed was to persuade a Jack Russell and a chocolate labrador to get in the canoe with them! The labrador was disinclined to settle and we watched them as they paddled off, canoe rocking to cries of "Sit down, Molly!". We feared they might get very wet. After that we took a walk along the river to Newton on Ouse, for lunch in the Blacksmiths Arms. As we left, it looked to be chucking it down again and we despaired of wet tents, but it was a passing shower and we walked back in glorious sun.

Tents were soon struck, and by some miracle all my various stuff went back in its bags without too much swearing - the tent normally needs sitting on at least. With everything back on the bikes and trikes, and the trailer hitched again, we took our leave, and enjoyed, for once, a brisk tailwind and sun.







Once again there was a bit of trike swappery, and a quick stop at Beningborough Hall for a photo op. 











At one stage I glanced in my mirror to see what I thought was a small sports car right behind me, before I realised it was the left front wheel of the Ratrike, and the left wheel of the trailer directly behind it, powered by John. Back in York we stopped for a final icecream and were relieved to spot a familiar Canadian canoe, complete with two humans and two canines, none of whom looked wet. They had a job on their hands, paddling against both wind and current, but cheerfully returned our waves of recognition.

All in all, a very fine little trip. NT and I did about 50 miles in total, the other more, with more hills. Despite some damp, we were warm enough and relatively comfy, and the company was great. NT's trailer proved doubly useful as a low table with the wheels popped out, and turned out to track wonderfully well, and of course, provide a TARDIS level of luggage room. He's already working olut how to shed some weight from the rig - which will of course allow the carriage of even more biscuits!


----------



## Night Train (30 May 2011)

Nice write up, Arch, it was good to have got out for a ride with good company after being stuck indoors ill for nearly 3 weeks.

The Rat'n'tag (Ratrike and trailer) performed really well all things considering.
When the chain broke while Spandex was piloting it it was the quick link that gave up. The look he gave me, when I admitted it was the same knackered chain that came with the trike with just the twisted links removed, was priceless. 
I am aware that chains are consumables but its a Ratrike!

The trailer, part by luck and part by design, tracked perfectly. At one point while John was piloting the Rat'n'tag I was following and watched as the tyres left wet lines after a puddle. The trailers wheels followed within an inch of the front wheels. 
It was hard work for me to pedal but that was partly down to a significant amount of bearing and brake drag on the Ratrike's wheels and my own current lack of fitness and less to the weight of the trailer. The trailer itself rolled really well and was barely noticable even on hills.

I demonstrated the Rat's agility returning through York when Arch lost her hat to the wind by the cathedral. Instinctively I shot off in pursuit chasing the hat with the Rat'n'tag through bollards and flying off a high kerb. The Rat then managed to climb the kerb back onto the pavement, to return Arch's hat, and back on track to drop off stuff at Arch's flat before returning to the car.


Here are my photos.

Having parked up near Arch's work I triked in to the compound to wait for her.





We then set off in convoy to the meeting spot in York by the fountain.





A random campsite photo.





The view from the tents.





Arch and a lock gate.





The bread mountain.





Ummm, there's no pedals!





These are John's photos.

This bit hurt, must add more padding to the seat!





Two men, two dogs and a canoe.





Tunnocks Teacake cycle stand while fettling the Ratrike's rear mech.





My favorite photo of the weekend. It looks like I am leading but everyone just fell back so I wasn't last.


----------



## YahudaMoon (30 May 2011)

Love the pics. That trailer looks excellant and I wish I could have come.


----------



## funnymummy (31 May 2011)

Sounds like you had a fab time & the photos are brillinat xx


----------



## numbnuts (31 May 2011)

nice one thanks for sharing


----------



## Hilldodger (31 May 2011)

Tractor envy.


----------



## summerdays (31 May 2011)

My Grandpa had a tractor like that ... nice write-up's and photos... I camped too but with a car and huge tent ... no bikes


----------



## Night Train (31 May 2011)

The tractor had a sign that invited kids to sit on it. Young Arch included herself in that catagory.



summerdays said:


> My Grandpa had a tractor like that ... nice write-up's and photos... I camped too but with a car and huge tent ... no bikes



We saw a lot of car campers with huge tents. Some of which could have housed the car as well as the campers.

I usually hate camping but I think the cycling and the great company made all the difference.
Paid the price though, back at the GPs today and he sick noted me for another two weeks!


----------



## Arch (31 May 2011)

Night Train said:


> Paid the price though, back at the GPs today and he sick noted me for another two weeks!



 Oh no. We broke you....


----------



## Archie_tect (31 May 2011)

Tunnocks Teacakes, Pringles *and* Kiplings cakes.... my sort of cycling trip!


----------



## Night Train (1 Jun 2011)

Arch said:


> Oh no. We broke you....


Not broke, just a little worn out. I'll survive but I think my GP guessed that I hadn't been resting as much as I was supposed to.




Archie_tect said:


> Tunnocks Teacakes, Pringles *and* Kiplings cakes.... my sort of cycling trip!



There were also chocolate digestives, wine gums, American hard gums and jelly babies in the trailer.

Arch, I found one of your water bottles in the trailer when I unpacked it. I'll look after it until I see you next, unless you need it back sooner.


----------



## Arch (1 Jun 2011)

Night Train said:


> Not broke, just a little worn out. I'll survive but I think my GP guessed that I hadn't been resting as much as I was supposed to.



Does he read Cyclechat? 



> There were also chocolate digestives, wine gums, American hard gums and jelly babies in the trailer.



See, that's why one needs a trailer!

Ooh, here's an idea. Mobile pick 'n' mix...



> Arch, I found one of your water bottles in the trailer when I unpacked it. I'll look after it until I see you next, unless you need it back sooner.



Oh, yes, I remember putting it in. No hurry for it, I have plenty. A good excuse to drag you out again sometime!


----------



## fimm (6 Jun 2011)

Nice report, thank you!


----------



## spandex (8 Jun 2011)

Nice wright up Arch I'm looking forward to the next one.. And Ill see if I can get another bike/trike for it


----------



## coffeejo (9 Jun 2011)

Excellent - and lovely photos. Glad the canoeists survived


----------



## Arch (9 Jun 2011)

coffeejo said:


> Excellent - and lovely photos. Glad the canoeists survived



We did worry about them - a labrador is a lot of dog to be unsettled in a canoe....

Spandex, I think you need to unicycle next time...


----------



## coffeejo (9 Jun 2011)

Arch said:


> We did worry about them - a labrador is a lot of dog to be unsettled in a canoe....



To be perfectly honest, I would have just made mine swim


----------



## Night Train (9 Jun 2011)

spandex said:


> Nice wright up Arch I'm looking forward to the next one.. And Ill see if I can get another bike/trike for it






Arch said:


> Spandex, I think you need to unicycle next time...



How about a velomobile?


----------

